
Ad Fraud Scheme Stole Millions, but Advertising Industry Won't Own Up to It - ilamont
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/ad-fraud-scheme-stole-millions-advertising-industry
======
aurizon
What me worry?

